# Venison Sandwich Spread



## Traptress (Sep 14, 2012)

I love making this stuff ! Take some stew meat, brown until very crispy, drain and cool. Run through meat grinder on coarse grind, add mayo, salt pepper, sweet pickle chunks, onions if desired. Then to top it off, serve it on a home made cranberry sandwich roll. Ummmmm. Remember not to skimp on the browing step, the crispier the better.


----------



## jorgea (Jul 1, 2012)

This sandwich looks so tasty. Thanks for the recipe. But what about the homemade cranberry bread?


----------

